# [privoxy+dansguardian]Utiliser privoxy dans Firefox(Résolu)

## Napoleon

Bonjour tout le monde !

Conformément à un petit tutoriel, je souhaite faire analyser par mon par-feux, au moyen Dansguardian (qui lui même fera appel à Clamav), le flux qui entre et qui sort (Vous suivez  :Very Happy:  ?). J’ai donc suivit le tutoriel sus-cité (en adaptant les configurations à Gentoo que je vais détailler plus bas), sauf qu’arriver à la fin, c-à-d au moment de faire utiliser Privoxy par Firefox, ce dernier ne parvient à se connecter à rien.

Je précise d’amblais que, m’y connaissant assez mal en tout ce qui touche au réseau, cet exercice est aussi pour moi une occasion de combler mes lacunes dans le domaine. Ne vous étonnez pas si certaines choses ont du mal à rentrer   :Embarassed:  .

Voilà exactement ce que je fis pour mettre en place tout ce dispositif :

1. Pour avoir une ip fixe

J’ai édité /etc/conf.d/net pour y mettre les lignes suivantes (en prenant le soin de commenter toutes les autres) :

```

# IP statique

config_eth0="192.168.1.2/24"

routes_eth0="default via 192.168.1.1"

dns_servers_eth0="127.0.0.1 8.8.8.8"

```

Ce qui veut dire — si je suis bien — que  192.168.1.2 est l’ip que je réclame à mon routeur, que 192.168.1.1 est l’ip de mon routeur et que j’utilise le dns local (j’ai installé bind9) et celui de Google (le 8.8.8. :Cool: .

Jusque là, ça marche, j’acquière bien une ip fixe.

2. Installation et configuration de ClamAV

J’installe app-antivirus/clamav dont voici la version et les USEs-flags utilisés "0.97.7^t(14:44:06 20/05/2013)(bzip2 clamdtop iconv ipv6 milter -selinux -static-libs -uclibc)". Je ne fais rien de particulier à sa configuration sinon j’ajoute l’admin au groupe clamav.

Je me contente de faire un petit freshclam qui met à jour la BDD mais me renvois le message d’ erreur suivant :

```
WARNING: Your ClamAV installation is OUTDATED!

WARNING: Local version: 0.97.7 Recommended version: 0.97.8

DON'T PANIC! Read http://www.clamav.net/support/faq
```

’Fin bon, problème de version, rien de très grave (j’hésite à démasquer les versions plus récentes tant qu’elles ne sont pas considérées comme stables par Portage).

3. Installation et configuration de DansGuardian

J’installe donc net-proxy/dansguardian 2.10.0.3 avec les USEs-flags suivants "clamav pcre -debug -kaspersky -ntlm".

Je change la langue, avec "language = 'french'". Les logs sont les moins verbeux possible "loglevel = 1".

SURTOUT, je renseigne mon ip avec :

```
filterip = 192.168.1.2
```

Je donne à DansGuardian l’écoute du port 8080 avec "filterport = 8080".

Mais je lui donne aussi à écouter le port  3128 (que vas utiliser privoxy) avec "proxyport = 3128".

Puis enfin, j’ai décommenté les lignes pour renseigner que j’utilise ClamAV comme antivirus :

```
contentscanner = '/etc/dansguardian/contentscanners/clamav.conf'

contentscanner = '/etc/dansguardian/contentscanners/clamdscan.conf'
```

En résumé, voici mon /etc/dansguardian/dansguardian.conf actuel.

Sinon, j’ai juste commenté toutes les lignes de /etc/dansguardian/lists/bannedextensionlist (car vraiment trop agressif).

4. Installation et configuration de Privoxy

J’ai installé net-proxy/privoxy 3.0.21 avec les USEs-flags suivants "zlib -selinux -threads)".

Je n’ai pas changé grand chose à la conf’ par déffaut /etc/privoxy/config, sinon l’ajout des lignes suivantes :

```
#Tor

forward-socks4a / localhost:9050 . # Ça c’est pour Tor qui marche chez moi et n’a pas grand chose à voir avec ce dont je parles ici.

listen-address 127.0.0.1:3128
```

5. Lancement des sérvices

Je lance donc les différents sérvices pour Privoxy, ClamAV et DansGuardian, sans erreure particulière :

```
[root@OperateurNoir ~ #] /etc/init.d/privoxy restart 

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                                                                      [ ok ]

 * Stopping privoxy ...                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * Starting privoxy ...                                                                                                  [ ok ]

[root@OperateurNoir ~ #] /etc/init.d/clamd restart 

 * Stopping clamd ...                                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * Stopping freshclam ...                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * Starting clamd ...                                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * Starting freshclam ...                                                                                                [ ok ]

[root@OperateurNoir ~ #] /etc/init.d/dansguardian restart 

 * Stopping DansGuardian ...

 * start-stop-daemon: fopen `/var/run/dansguardian.pid': No such file or directory                                       [ ok ]

 * Starting DansGuardian ...                                                                                             [ ok ]
```

6. Utilisation avec Firefox

Dans Firefox, je vais à « Options > Avancé > Réseau > Paramètres > Configuration manuelle du proxy » et je renseigne :

Adresse : 192.168.1.2

Port : 8080

Et là, le drame, Firefox ne sait plus ouvrir de site, aucun d’ailleurs. Je ne sais pas quoi faire de particulier étant donné que j’ai suivit le tuto à la lettre. Sinon, sans doute est-ce que mes règles ip-tables rentrent en conflit avec cette configuration.

Enfin, j’ai retourné le problème dans tous les sens, sans parvenir à faire fonctionnel Privoxy et je serais reconnaissant à l’âme charitable qui saurait m’indiquer la faille dans mes configurations   :Laughing: 

Une idée ?

----------

## Syl20

 *Napoleon wrote:*   

> 1. Pour avoir une ip fixe
> 
> J’ai édité /etc/conf.d/net pour y mettre les lignes suivantes (en prenant le soin de commenter toutes les autres) :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

En résumé, tu as :

```
  Internet  -- |       ton routeur         | -- |  ta babasse

               | xx.xx.xx.xx / 192.168.1.1 | -- | 192.168.1.2
```

C'est bien ça ?

J'admets pour la suite que ton routeur n'est pas une machine de type PC, donc que tous les logiciels et paramétrages cités ont été installés et faits sur ta babasse.

J'admets également que, sauf indication contraire, la seule machine à bénéficier des services est justement ladite babasse.

Concernant la configuration du client DNS, soit Bind fait bien son boulot, et tu n'as que l'adresse 127.0.0.1 à donner, soit tu préfères ne pas l'utiliser du tout, et, dans ce cas, ne mets que l'adresse IP du ou des serveurs de Google. En indiquant les deux adresses, en définitive, tu ne sais pas par où passent tes requêtes DNS. Embêtant.

 *Quote:*   

> Ce qui veut dire — si je suis bien — que  192.168.1.2 est l’ip que je réclame à mon routeur,

 

Tu ne réclames rien du tout à ton routeur, tu imposes à ton système d'utiliser l'adresse IP statique que tu lui indiques.

Pour obtenir "dynamiquement" une adresse IP "fixe", via le protocole DHCP, la configuration se ferait sur le routeur.

 *Quote:*   

> 3. Installation et configuration de DansGuardian
> 
> (snip)
> 
> Les logs sont les moins verbeux possible "loglevel = 1".

 

Pour commencer, augmente le niveau de log, c'est très utile pour corriger les erreurs. Tu pourras ensuite baisser ce niveau.

Décommente les lignes "syslog" et/ou "loglocation", tu auras des traces de tes tentatives.

 *Quote:*   

> [*]SURTOUT, je renseigne mon ip avec :
> 
> ```
> filterip = 192.168.1.2
> ```
> ...

 

La seule IP dont tu aies besoin, c'est 127.0.0.1. Le "client" de Dansguardian, ton navigateur web, est installé sur la même machine. Au cas où tu veux ajouter des clients supplémentaires derrière ta machine, il faudra _ajouter_ 192.168.1.2, et non remplacer.

Pour t'assurer que Dansguardian écoute sur les bonnes interfaces :

```
# netstat -an | grep 8080
```

 *Quote:*   

> [*]Mais je lui donne aussi à écouter le port  3128 (que vas utiliser privoxy) avec "proxyport = 3128".

 

Non, tu dis à Dansguardian d'envoyer les requêtes vers le port 3128, qui est justement le port d'écoute de privproxy.

Le chaîne est la suivante :

```
Internet <-- privproxy <-- dansguardian <-- navigateur
```

Dans la logique client/serveur, Dansguardian est le serveur de ton navigateur, mais le client de privproxy.

 *Quote:*   

> 4. Installation et configuration de Privoxy
> 
> (snip)
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Même logique, pour vérifier ce paramètre :

```
# netstat -an | grep 3128
```

 *Quote:*   

> 6. Utilisation avec Firefox
> 
> Dans Firefox, je vais à « Options > Avancé > Réseau > Paramètres > Configuration manuelle du proxy » et je renseigne :
> 
> Adresse : 192.168.1.2
> ...

 

Comme pour Dansguardian, remplace 192.168.1.2 par 127.0.0.1.

 *Quote:*   

> Et là, le drame, Firefox ne sait plus ouvrir de site, aucun d’ailleurs.

 

Déjà, est-ce que Firefox communique avec Dansguardian ? Fais une capture réseau pendant une tentative :

```
# tcpdump -ni lo tcp port 8080
```

 *Quote:*   

> Sinon, sans doute est-ce que mes règles ip-tables rentrent en conflit avec cette configuration.

 

Ce script est à revoir en profondeur. Mais dans un premier temps, désactive-le, tu sécuriseras une fois que ça fonctionne.

Sachant que :

- tout le trafic est local, les règles de filtrage sur eth0 sont inutiles,

- tu as choisi de configurer un proxy explicite (ton navigateur sait qu'il doit envoyer ses requêtes à un proxy), et non un proxy transparent (les requêtes sont redirigées d'autorité vers un proxy, sans que le navigateur le sache), toutes les règles de NAT sont inutiles également.

Bref, de là à dire que netfilter/iptables ne te servent à rien, il n'y a qu'un pas...

----------

## Napoleon

 *CneGroumF wrote:*   

> En résumé, tu as :
> 
> ```
>   Internet  -- |       ton routeur         | -- |  ta babasse
> 
> ...

 Cela même.

 *CneGroumF wrote:*   

> J'admets pour la suite que ton routeur n'est pas une machine de type PC, donc que tous les logiciels et paramétrages cités ont été installés et faits sur ta babasse.
> 
> J'admets également que, sauf indication contraire, la seule machine à bénéficier des services est justement ladite babasse.

 Tu admets bien. Toutes tes présomptions compte à ce que j’ai omis préciser sont exactes :)

Tout ce passe sur un seul ordinateur, c-à-d [ma] babasse ! Je ne touche pas au routeur (192.168.1.1).

 *CneGroumF wrote:*   

> Concernant la configuration du client DNS, soit Bind fait bien son boulot, et tu n'as que l'adresse 127.0.0.1 à donner, soit tu préfères ne pas l'utiliser du tout, et, dans ce cas, ne mets que l'adresse IP du ou des serveurs de Google. En indiquant les deux adresses, en définitive, tu ne sais pas par où passent tes requêtes DNS. Embêtant.

 C’est vrais, tu as raison. Dans un élan de maladresse avoué, j’estimais que le DNS de Google servirait de fallback au cas ou bind buterait sur une ip. Cependant, je remédie à cela tout de suite.

 *CneGroumF wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Ce qui veut dire — si je suis bien — que  192.168.1.2 est l’ip que je réclame à mon routeur, 
> 
> Tu ne réclames rien du tout à ton routeur, tu imposes à ton système d'utiliser l'adresse IP statique que tu lui indiques.
> 
> Pour obtenir "dynamiquement" une adresse IP "fixe", via le protocole DHCP, la configuration se ferait sur le routeur.

 Oui c’est bien cela que je pensais quoiqu’exprimé approximativement.

 *CneGroumF wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   3. Installation et configuration de DansGuardian 
> 
> Pour commencer, augmente le niveau de log, c'est très utile pour corriger les erreurs. Tu pourras ensuite baisser ce niveau.
> ...

 Fait.

 *CneGroumF wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   [*]SURTOUT, je renseigne mon ip avec :
> 
> ```
> filterip = 192.168.1.2
> ```
> ...

 D’acooooord ! J’avais fini par comprendre que c’est 127.0.0.1 à renseigner (vue que je reste sur la même machine). Mais, si j’ai bien compris ce que tu viens de m’apprendre, on indique par filterip les ip de toutes les machines à prendre en compte.

Si l’ordi qui recevait la config’ de DansGuardian était un routeur, alors on aurait renseigné dans filterip les différentes machines concernées par le filtrage. C’est ça ?

 *CneGroumF wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   [*]Mais je lui donne aussi à écouter le port  3128 (que vas utiliser privoxy) avec "proxyport = 3128". 
> 
> Non, tu dis à Dansguardian d'envoyer les requêtes vers le port 3128, qui est justement le port d'écoute de privproxy.
> 
> Le chaîne est la suivante :
> ...

 C’est pourquoi je dois dire à Firefox d’envoyer sur le port qu’écoute DansGuardian (l’ip reste inchangée vue qu’on est sur la même machine), et à la discrétion de ce dernier de relayer la requête correctement ? 

 *CneGroumF wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   4. Installation et configuration de Privoxy
> 
> (snip)
> ...

 Ok.

 *CneGroumF wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   6. Utilisation avec Firefox
> 
> Dans Firefox, je vais à « Options > Avancé > Réseau > Paramètres > Configuration manuelle du proxy » et je renseigne :
> ...

 

Ok, je crois que je commence à comprendre :)

 *CneGroumF wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Déjà, est-ce que Firefox communique avec Dansguardian ? Fais une capture réseau pendant une tentative :
> 
> ```
> ...

 Je fais déjà le reste et te dis ce qu’il en est de la suite.

 *CneGroumF wrote:*   

> Ce script est à revoir en profondeur. Mais dans un premier temps, désactive-le, tu sécuriseras une fois que ça fonctionne.
> 
> Sachant que :
> 
> - tout le trafic est local, les règles de filtrage sur eth0 sont inutiles,
> ...

 Tu veux dire qu’il était inutile avant de mettre en place Privoxy+DansGuardian ou qu’il l’était déjà ?

----------

## Napoleon

 *CneGroumF wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pour t'assurer que Dansguardian écoute sur les bonnes interfaces :
> 
> ```
> ...

 Premier dysfonctionnement repéré : Selon netstat, le port 8080 n’est pas utilisé :/

Pourtant, dansguardian est bien lancé par /etc/init.d/dansguardian start et est bien configuré pour écouter le port 8080. J’avoue ne pas savoir ce qui cloche.

Edit : J’ai remarquer que lorceque je lance la commande "dansguardian" j’ai un :

```
zsh: segmentation fault  dansguardian
```

----------

## Syl20

 *Napoleon wrote:*   

> Dans un élan de maladresse avoué, j’estimais que le DNS de Google servirait de fallback au cas ou bind buterait sur une ip. Cependant, je remédie à cela tout de suite.

 

Je suppose que Bind a lui-même le ou les serveurs DNS de Google en followers. Si Bind bute, le client n'aura pas plus de réponses en le contournant.  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> D’acooooord ! J’avais fini par comprendre que c’est 127.0.0.1 à renseigner (vue que je reste sur la même machine). Mais, si j’ai bien compris ce que tu viens de m’apprendre, on indique par filterip les ip de toutes les machines à prendre en compte.
> 
> Si l’ordi qui recevait la config’ de DansGuardian était un routeur, alors on aurait renseigné dans filterip les différentes machines concernées par le filtrage. C’est ça ?

 

Non, on indique par ce paramètre à Dansguardian sur quelles adresses IP de la machine sur laquelle il est installé il doit écouter. Donc, indirectement, sur quelles interfaces réseau.

En termes de sécurité informatique, plus on peut restreindre ce nombre d'interfaces réseau "ouvertes", plus la surface d'attaque est réduite.

 *Quote:*   

> C’est pourquoi je dois dire à Firefox d’envoyer sur le port qu’écoute DansGuardian (l’ip reste inchangée vue qu’on est sur la même machine), et à la discrétion de ce dernier de relayer la requête correctement ? 

 

Gagné.  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

>  *CneGroumF wrote:*   Ce script est à revoir en profondeur. Mais dans un premier temps, désactive-le, tu sécuriseras une fois que ça fonctionne.
> 
> Sachant que :
> 
> - tout le trafic est local, les règles de filtrage sur eth0 sont inutiles,
> ...

 

Totalement inutile. Si tu veux une analyse plus poussée :

- il y a un joyeux méli-mélo de directives incohérentes, entre les règles de NAT qui filtrent, et les règles de filtrage qui NATtent. Tu dois avoir des erreurs lors du lancement, non ?

- les lignes 18 à 25 sont inutiles,

- un pare-feu qui accepte l'ICMP sans restrictions (ping est un message ICMP particulier, mais il y en a beaucoup d'autres) est nécessairement une passoire. D'ailleurs, sauf en utilisation locale, même ping est dangereux, puisqu'il permet le repérage,

- lignes 59 et suivantes : si un paquet vient d'internet, malformé ou non, ça pue. Sauf si tu héberges des serveurs ou si tu fais du P2P. De toute façon, étant donné que la directive par défaut est DROP, il est inutile de rajouter des DROP supplémentaires, sauf si tu veux, par exemple, des logs spécifiques.

- lignes 74 à 80 : open bar ! Logique pour l'interface lo, mais, du coup, tout ce que tu mettras en-dessous, pour cette interface, ne sera jamais pris en compte.

Garde à l'esprit que tous tes services discutent entre eux sans sortir de ta machine. Filtrer ces flux n'a pas de sens. Et, pour terminer, l'équipement qui doit absolument protéger ton réseau, c'est ton routeur. C'est lui qui est directement relié à internet.

 *Napoleon wrote:*   

> Premier dysfonctionnement repéré : Selon netstat, le port 8080 n’est pas utilisé :/
> 
> Pourtant, dansguardian est bien lancé par /etc/init.d/dansguardian start et est bien configuré pour écouter le port 8080. J’avoue ne pas savoir ce qui cloche.
> 
> Edit : J’ai remarquer que lorceque je lance la commande "dansguardian" j’ai un :
> ...

 

Ah, ah ! Un message d'erreur ! On dirait un problème de compilation. Revdep-rebuild ?

----------

## Napoleon

 *CneGroumF wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je suppose que Bind a lui-même le ou les serveurs DNS de Google en followers. Si Bind bute, le client n'aura pas plus de réponses en le contournant. :wink: 

 Je comprends. Autant que Bind soit seul à s’occuper de la résolution de nom y compris, s’il le faut, en choisissant lui même ses fallback.

 *CneGroumF wrote:*   

> Non, on indique par ce paramètre à Dansguardian sur quelles adresses IP de la machine sur laquelle il est installé il doit écouter. Donc, indirectement, sur quelles interfaces réseau.
> 
> En termes de sécurité informatique, plus on peut restreindre ce nombre d'interfaces réseau "ouvertes", plus la surface d'attaque est réduite.

 Donc seulement pour les routeurs ce qui n’est pas mon cas.

 *CneGroumF wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tu veux dire qu’il était inutile avant de mettre en place Privoxy+DansGuardian ou qu’il l’était déjà ?

 

Totalement inutile. Si tu veux une analyse plus poussée :

- il y a un joyeux méli-mélo de directives incohérentes, entre les règles de NAT qui filtrent, et les règles de filtrage qui NATtent. Tu dois avoir des erreurs lors du lancement, non ?

- les lignes 18 à 25 sont inutiles,

- un pare-feu qui accepte l'ICMP sans restrictions (ping est un message ICMP particulier, mais il y en a beaucoup d'autres) est nécessairement une passoire. D'ailleurs, sauf en utilisation locale, même ping est dangereux, puisqu'il permet le repérage,

- lignes 59 et suivantes : si un paquet vient d'internet, malformé ou non, ça pue. Sauf si tu héberges des serveurs ou si tu fais du P2P. De toute façon, étant donné que la directive par défaut est DROP, il est inutile de rajouter des DROP supplémentaires, sauf si tu veux, par exemple, des logs spécifiques.

- lignes 74 à 80 : open bar ! Logique pour l'interface lo, mais, du coup, tout ce que tu mettras en-dessous, pour cette interface, ne sera jamais pris en compte.

Garde à l'esprit que tous tes services discutent entre eux sans sortir de ta machine. Filtrer ces flux n'a pas de sens. Et, pour terminer, l'équipement qui doit absolument protéger ton réseau, c'est ton routeur. C'est lui qui est directement relié à internet.[/quote]Pour le parfeux, je le réglerais correctement plus tard. Pour l’instant, comme tu me l’as conseillé, je m’occupe de Dansguardian+privoxy.

 *CneGroumF wrote:*   

> Ah, ah ! Un message d'erreur ! On dirait un problème de compilation. Revdep-rebuild ?

 revdep-rebuild ne résoud pas le problème. D’après quelques posts vues par ci par là sur Internet, il semblerait que ce soit le useflag clamav qui en soit résponsable. Je vais tester mais au cas où il s’avère que le problème vienne de là, ce serait bien embêtant car je comptais utiliser clamav.

----------

## Napoleon

Update : Il semblerait que le problème ne vienne pas de ce use.

----------

## Syl20

Peux-tu me donner quelques informations supplémentaires ?

```
# emerge --info

# emerge -pv dansguardian

# ldd `which dansguardian`
```

Ainsi que le contenu actualisé de tes fichiers dansguardian.conf et dansguardianf1.conf.

Histoire de dédouaner l'intégration de clamav, commente les lignes "contentscanner" dans dansguardian.conf.

----------

## Napoleon

 *CneGroumF wrote:*   

> Peux-tu me donner quelques informations supplémentaires ?
> 
> ```
> # emerge --info
> 
> ...

 Finalement, j’ai recommencer quelques compilations et au moment où je voulais lancer dansguardian avec strace il a fini par marcher :)

Je crois que ce problème de segmentation fault est à la source des dysfonctionnements que j’avais éprouvé. Maintenant DansGuardian fonctionne dans Firefox donc le problème pour lequel j’étais venu à la base est résolu :)

Cependant il reste les problèmes annexes découverts en cours de route. Par ailleurs, DansGuardian ralentis énormément ma connexion ça fait ça chez tout le monde ?

----------

## k-root

 *Napoleon wrote:*   

> Par ailleurs, DansGuardian ralentis énormément ma connexion ça fait ça chez tout le monde ?

 

avec la configuration de base ?

http://contentfilter.futuragts.com/wiki/doku.php?id=performance_tuning

----------

## Napoleon

 *k-root wrote:*   

>  *Napoleon wrote:*   Par ailleurs, DansGuardian ralentis énormément ma connexion ça fait ça chez tout le monde ? 
> 
> avec la configuration de base ?

 

Oui, avec la config’ de base moyennant quelques menues configurations.

Mais en fait, je crois que c’est peut-être du à Privoxy car lorsque j’envois les paquets de Firefox sur le port écouté par privoxy (donc sans passer par DansGuardian) ça lag autant.

 *k-root wrote:*   

> http://contentfilter.futuragts.com/wiki/doku.php?id=performance_tuning

 Merci pour la doc’ j’essaye de la comprendre :)

----------

## Napoleon

Siouplait, ne me rigolez pas au nez si je vous annonce la raison du ralentissement provoqué par Privoxy que je viens de découvrir :)

En fait, bien avant de mettre en place DansGuardian, Privoxy était configurer pour utiliser systématiquement Tor. Autrement dit, en utilisant Dansguardian qui lui même passe par Privoxy qui passe par Tor, je passais par Tor CQFD.

Ça fait quand même un sacré comité d’accueil : Internet→Tor→Privoxy→Dansguardian (qui utilise Clamav)→Navigateur (Avec tout le cortège de greffons de sécurité comme Ad-bloc, cookie white list, HTTPS anywhere et Gostery). Pour peut que je passe par Freenet (qui est aussi fonctionnel chez moi), ça fait un peut trop de sécurité pour partager mes photos ou lire Wikipédia XD. Non, on n’est jamais assez sûrs ⚔.

Sans compter qu’à coté, j’utilise Rkhunter et gpg pour chiffrer tous mes mails transférés avec SSL (cela vas s’en dire). De même que, quelque part, Utiliser Gentoo avec des logiciels réduits des uses inutiles (mais déjà en soit largement minimalistes comme mutt, Weechat, urxvt), réduit par la même occasion la probabilité de faille et donc les prises aux menaces.

Par contre, il me restera à régler l’affaire d’iptables et ma forteresse sera imprenable (faudra que je lance une attaque sur moi même aussi pour voir).

----------

## Napoleon

Je viens de commenter dans mon /etc/privoxy/config la ligne :

```
forward-socks4a / localhost:9050 .
```

(Sachant que Tor écoute 9050)

Eh bien, il semblerait que Privoxy soit encore plus long sans Tor qu’avec ce dernier ce qui est très absurde :/

----------

## Napoleon

Pas d’idée sur la cause de cette lenteur ou si elle est normale chez tout le monde avant que je ne déclare le sujet résolu ?

----------

